# Matched and about to chart BBT Any advice?



## Raincloudsandlovesongs (Oct 5, 2013)

Match TS attempting to find more out about her cycle, I was planning to chart my BBT and cervical mucus has anybody had any success with this if so any tips? Today is first day of AF is this a good time to start.


----------



## jabbie1129 (Jul 15, 2013)

Congratulations on finding a match! You can start your BBT chart at any time during your cycle from what I understand. I used an online chart which allowed listing symptoms too so you can find out what is normal for you at different stages of your cycle. It can seem quite puzzling to start with but once you get used to it its easy. You have to just take your temp as soon as you wake and start moving about. You will see various dips in temperatures but there should be a big one somewhere between 10 and 16 days after the first day of AF and that is the day of ovulation. You should also take ovulation tests around then to confirm. Once you get a positive on them then you should see the dip within 48 hours which is when you ovulate. Good luck and hope this helps xx


----------

